# K2 Maysis or Burton Ruler



## FreshFish (Feb 23, 2017)

Just need a little insight here. Ive done all the research you can do, i just want some first hand experience. 

Thanks


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

FreshFish said:


> Just need a little insight here. Ive done all the research you can do, i just want some first hand experience.
> 
> Thanks


My first season on decent boots and I got the 10.5 Burton Rulers. LOVE them. Didn't actually have too much of a break in feeling either. I got them over the IONs because they just felt so comfortable. Also, they are very warm. Never had to wear thick socks. The speed lacing is great and I love em. Most board shops will have them and I would suggest going and just trying them. I would also look at the ions if you want something a little stiffer (but 100$ more)!

One thing about Burtons that I like is that they have the smallest footprint I believe, so you can worry even less about toe drag. My only suggestion is if you do get the Rulers, don't tuck anything into the boot besides your sock (obviously). I didn't realize this was the issue in the first 10 days I rode them (It was more of a noob mistake since I hadn't ridden in like 3 years).


----------



## JaimeNG (Nov 23, 2016)

I've got the K2 Maysis and so far I really like them.

The double boa is quick and effective although instead of being for upper and lower boot is for outside and inside liner, which doesn't really tighten your foot but more around your ankle, that's the down point for me. 

Next year I'd like to get a stiffer boot but all in all really happy with them!


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm a maysis fan all the way. definitely the most comfortable boot that I have ever used. the BOA is pretty solid. I know people have had issues with BOA dials breaking but from what I understand, they are great about replacing them. I have had speed lace boots in the past and don't like them nearly as much. 

One downside on the Maysis is that the outside is pretty easily banged up. I've only got ten days on them and there are frays and scoffs all over the place. Strictly cosmetic, but worth noting. Still, they only get more and more comfortable.




JaimeNG said:


> I've got the K2 Maysis and so far I really like them.
> 
> The double boa is quick and effective although instead of being for upper and lower boot is for outside and inside liner, which doesn't really tighten your foot but more around your ankle, that's the down point for me.
> 
> Next year I'd like to get a stiffer boot but all in all really happy with them!


Correct that these are different than standard double BOA boots but the inner BOA isn't necessarily for tightening the ankle area. If done right, the Conda (thats what they call the plastic insert that is attached to the inner part) actually pulls your foot back and helps lock in to the heel. It takes from the ability to really dial in both regions, but for someone like myself who doesn't worry too much about that customization, it works wonders.


----------

